# What do I do with the ring?



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I really love my engagement ring. It's very unusual. I picked it out. It's not a diamond so doesn't necessarily look like an engagement ring.

On the other hand, I don't think I'll be able to forget the meaning associated with it so feel maybe I should just sell it.

What did everyone else do with their rings?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

If you like the stone, you can have it put into something else, like a pendant. I'm debating about doing this with the stone from my engagement ring. It's a special stone from where I live (which is one reason I wanted it in my engagement ring in the first place).

As to the ring itself, it will be sold along with my wedding band...and his, which he left in the bottom of a bag of my belongings which he recently gave back to me. And the proceeds will go into a vacation fund for me.


----------



## mainsqueeze (Apr 10, 2013)

Mines sitting on the table in my room. It's not worth much so I'll probably just toss it off a cliff or something.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

The engagement ring I gave my STBXW was a family heirloom. I hope that she either passes it down to our children or gives it back to me (as she has promised to do - but hasn't done yet). 

Getting rid of it would be a particularly spiteful thing to do.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, it would. Can you write something specifically in your divorce agreement that it's an heirloom and what your wishes are? Perhaps in the property settlement?


----------



## Saffy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not divorced (yet) but when my wife told me she wanted to separate I told her if we divorce I want the engagement/wedding ring back from her... she didn't take that well. She was mad and said "Do you want all the wedding pictures too!?"

We picked it out together. It has a lot of special meaning attached to it. I gave it to her as a symbol of our commitment to each other... for all the good that did.

If (when) the divorce happens I still want it back. It'll go in a box with some other memory stuff and I probably won't look at it for another 10 years. I personally don't think she deserves to keep it after barely trying then walking away from a marriage just because we're going through a rough patch and she runs away from every challenge in her life.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm saving mine for my oldest daughter to have. She can pass it down or wear it. It is just a nice gold band. I have no idea what my STBXW is doing with hers.

My STBXW has her mothers wedding band from when she was married to her dad (who is now dead)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the wedding bands and a smashed engagement ring. She kept a saphire and diamond ring and a few other rings and necklaces. I didn't ask for any of them. I had my own wedding band and that was enough. She got the wedding pics. I just gave them to her. They were digitized. I don't have any wedding pics.

Truthfully, the saphire and diamond ring was worth more than her engagement ring. Although, I thought both were beautiful. The engagement ring was simpler in style.


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

I save mine in a box, and miss weaing them every day -- the engagment and wedding ring have sspecial significnacel to me so aare vey meaningful, but my never again see the light of day -- nothwithstangding an unlikelt mircale. Evey day, I feel their absence on my hand, and I am tyring to get past it tearing my heart out.

Beat, A12


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Voltaire said:


> The engagement ring I gave my STBXW was a family heirloom. I hope that she either passes it down to our children or gives it back to me (as she has promised to do - but hasn't done yet).
> 
> Getting rid of it would be a particularly spiteful thing to do.


For our nuptuals, STBXW wanted to use my deceased mother's very costly diamond solitare as her engagement ring and Mom's six-diamond studded ring(one diamond for each of her six sons) as her wedding ring; and made me use my Dad's diamond studded wedding band as mine.

Dad and Mom married "dirt poor" back in the 30's, but only after Dad accumulated some hard-earned "wealth" after a 45 year career in the oilfield, he surprised Mom with these rings on their 40th wedding anniversary.

These mean the world to me and I'd absolutely like to have them back as they are my family's property. My attorney indicates that STBXW doesn't have to return them as they are deemed to be "a gift" to her prior to the nuptuals, but that she can voluntarily give them back to me.

In the likely event that she doesn't, I'm having rather mixed emotions of giving her my Dad's band so that the full set can stay together, and that she might ultimately see fit to give the set to one of my son's who might become the first one of them to marry, but I'm just all too fearful that although extremely wealthy in her own right, that STBXW would simply choose to sell them out of sheer spite, if for no other reason, other than to just hurt me and my already ravaged spirit!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Over a 45 year marriage, my ring was "upgraded" twice so the one I took off my finger was not the original.

I sold everything. I am not much of a sentimentalist, not about those rings anyway, and I preferred cash in the bank to rings in the drawer.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I put everything in a box & put them in a drawer. I'm not sure what to do with them from there. Truth is I really liked the anniversary band I wore. Its not a traditional channel set one - it was 5 individual diamonds. I actually picked it out & took him to the store to buy it. I would love to wear it on another finger. ( ive had some ideas about which one lol!) But I'm not sure that would be right.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Mines stil on the kitchen window cill.
l lost my actual wedding ring but this ring was with
us on the day so l started using it instead.
lt's not worth anything but it is a great ring so
l'm thinking of just putting back on the other
hand where it begun. Dunno if that's wise though, 
maybe throw it in the ocean instead the day l'm
100% sure we are actually finished.
lf l still had the real wedding ring l think that would
go into the ocean for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

